# Get RRP Updates



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

_rec'd this from the EPA_


In an effort to enhance outreach and communication, EPA will soon begin to 
use a new communication tool, called GovDelivery, to disseminate 
information and updates about the Lead Renovation, Repair and Painting 
(RRP) program. We plan to begin sending out messages using this new tool 
within the next week and we invite you to sign up. You can subscribe 
yourself or others by visiting
http://service.govdelivery.com/service/subscribe.html?code=USAEPA_426.

The intended audience for this tool is the RRP industry (including 
renovators, trainers, etc.). For that reason, much of the information 
will be regulatory or technical in nature. However, it is an open list 
and anyone is welcome to subscribe.

GovDelivery is a communication tool for EPA to notify interested parties 
about the RRP Program; it is not a discussion tool. If you have specific 
questions about information provided via GovDelivery, please continue to 
call the National Lead Information Center at 800-424-LEAD(5323) or your 
existing contacts (EPA regional offices, etc.) to get more information..

Please subscribe now since we anticipate beginning to send out messages 
within the next few days. Thank you.


----------

